# Sasuke vs. Juubito



## UchihaX28 (Feb 1, 2015)

* Location: * Shinobi vs. Juubi
* Knowledge: * Manga
* Mindset: * BL Juubito, IC Sasuke

* Restrictions: * PS

 Some people believe Juubito >> Sasuke, so let's see what other people think.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 1, 2015)

Distance is needed because if it's not a huge gap in between them sasuke brings obito to him with amenotejikara and then decapitate him.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Amenotejikara is going to be too much for Obito, even with Kamui in play.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 1, 2015)

> Amenotejikara is going to be too much for Obito, even with Kamui in play.



Not really.

OT: Sasuke wins if he has the 9 Bijuus with him as he did against Naruto.


----------



## Zef (Feb 1, 2015)

Chibaku Tensei GG.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 1, 2015)

How on earth is his CT going to defeat him? lol
They are not even that big. lol 

The Gedu-Dama will destroy them without a doubt.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not really.
> 
> OT: Sasuke wins if he has the 9 Bijuus with him as he did against Naruto.



OP would have to make it known if he has them. Even then it's meh because he wouldn't be able to do that super fusion since PS is restricted.

Not that he needs his strongest weapon let alone it's powered up form against juubito.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 1, 2015)

honestly I do not see anything special about his Susanoo. I think he is really overrated in that regard.
His PS, even with the 9 Bijuus couldn't even defeat a clone (make it disappear). And Sasuke lacks SM
So, he can't really hurt the Gedu-Dama no matter how strong his PS is. 

and I don't see how would he defeat obito with out his strongest weapon. Is he going to defeat him with his Katon
or chidori in your opinion?


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't see Rinnegan Genjutsu restricted


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sasuke rather easily. Amenotejikara GG. PS GG. Rinnegan Genjutsu GG. There's really nothing Juubito can do. His gudodama aren't harming Sasuke considering Sasuke has rikudo power and was able to touch Naruto's. Bijuudama tree is easily cut down by Sasuke's rikudo enhanced PS. Juubito's speed is irrelevant considering Sasuke was capable of tracking and reacting to him long before he even got his rikudo power-up.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> honestly I do not see anything special about his Susanoo.


Eh he can channel his lighting through it, use it as a way to cover his friends from the strongest genjutsu(it's his chakra after all) and use it as a psuedo gedo mazo to store TB chakra. It does more than those other susanoo's. 


> His PS, even with the 9 Bijuus couldn't even defeat a clone (make it disappear). And Sasuke lacks SM
> So, he can't really hurt the Gedu-Dama no matter how strong his PS is.


Well naruto's clones are the strongest in the series. You might as well say he is create another self at this point . Besides that clone just got hit with a generic lighting PS arrow but yeah that's more of a nod to naruto's clone durability than how weak sasuke is.

Juubito's body is still susceptible to attacks that are not SM like how he got hurt by the wonder duos FRS+amaterasu combo. Hell even juudara admitted guy could have killed him with a really powerful kick(night guy). You only need senjutsu chakra to deal with TSB(though they have fallen prey to S/T ninjutsu).



> and I don't see how would he defeat obito with out his strongest weapon. Is he going to defeat him with his Katon
> or chidori in your opinion?


Chidori sword that can bisect post shinju absorption madara to obito's face? Yeah that would fuck him up. Regen is useless if you dead...like your head in 6 pieces on the floor type dead. Always remember madara said that guy nearly killed him with a kick with no special, weird or hax properties.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not really.
> 
> OT: Sasuke wins if he has the 9 Bijuus with him as he did against Naruto.



 Why would Kamui be useful?

 Also Perfect Susanoo is restricted.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 1, 2015)

> [=blackguyinpinksuit;52806925]Eh he can channel his lighting through it, use it as a way to cover his friends from the strongest genjutsu(it's his chakra after all) and use it as a psuedo gedo mazo to store TB chakra. It does more than those other susanoo's.



Yeah, but does that ability really important in a fight where that jutsu won't be used anyway?


> Well naruto's clones are the strongest in the series. You might as well say he is create another self at this point . Besides that clone just got hit with a generic lighting PS arrow but yeah that's more of a nod to naruto's clone durability than how weak sasuke is.


The real Kid was already exhausted from fighting for a day, and training for another day non-stop. He then divided his chakra by 4, and yet it was still durable enough to not get a scratch!  



> Juubito's body is still susceptible to attacks that are not SM like how he got hurt by the wonder duos FRS+amaterasu combo. Hell even juudara admitted guy could have killed him with a really powerful kick(night guy). You only need senjutsu chakra to deal with TSB(though they have fallen prey to S/T ninjutsu).



Yeah, but Sasuke does not have powerful Taijutsu as Gai, neither does he know about the Gedu-dama weakness that Minato figured it out. In addition, even if he knows, he still can't benefit of it as his S/T jutsu is only short-mid range. However, the Gedu-Dama will work for 70m which is long range. 

I also think you disregard Obito's regeneration abilities. He was not put down even when they cut him in half. 



> Chidori sword that can bisect post shinju absorption madara to obito's face? Yeah that would fuck him up.


Then why did not he use that to Madara's face? 
Also, It's not like Obito did not have the whole thing. He only summoned the Tree out of his body, but that does not mean he did not have it as he was still fully controlling it. Just like how Naruto in the last summoned Kurama out of him, and while Kurama was fighting the Golem, Naruto was fighting Torun...etc However, he is still part of Naruto. I hope I said that clearly...  


> Regen is useless if you dead...like your head in 6 pieces on the floor type dead.


Sure. But this Sasuke is IC. If he thinks like that he would have done to Madara.  


> Always remember madara said that guy nearly killed him with a kick with no special, weird or hax properties.


Again, Minato stated that to hurt him you can either use SM, or Taijutsu. Sasuke has neither of those.
(Well, he has taijutsu, but not even close to strong enough )


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> honestly I do not see anything special about his Susanoo. I think he is really overrated in that regard.



That's because you're Hussain. Allow me to lift those tinted lens by comparing it to your beloved child.

His PS could stalemate a standard Bijuudama from Naruto's RSM Naruto's Kurama avatar with a Chidori, meaning it has at least as much power as that Bijuudama. 

It took the same amount of damage as Naruto's RSM boosted Kurama avatar in said clash, meaning it has equivalent durability as well.



> His PS, even with the 9 Bijuus couldn't even defeat a clone (make it disappear).



With a generic punch, not even a weapon or jutsu, it could send it flying and crashing. Given the Kurama avatars durability, don't see how that's a slight against it.

Not to mention it was apparently going to vaporize Naruto without the extra energy, according to Kurama.



> And Sasuke lacks SM
> So, he can't really hurt the Gedu-Dama no matter how strong his PS is.
> 
> and I don't see how would he defeat obito with out his strongest weapon. Is he going to defeat him with his Katon
> or chidori in your opinion?



Don't need SM to hurt a Jin, just Senjutsu, and Sasuke's Rikudo power up functions the exact same. (Boosts his stats, lets him sense Natural Energy, turns Chidori black, allows him to hurt a Jin, touch Godudama, allows him to use Rikudo CT, which requires Rikudo Senjutsu etc etc etc...)



Hussain said:


> > The real Kid was already exhausted from fighting for a day, and training for another day non-stop. He then divided his chakra by 4, and yet it was still durable enough to not get a scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> His own chakra being drained is moot when he had Kurama, Rikudo, and 8 other Bijuu constantly recharging him.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 1, 2015)

Has Hussain ever admitted to being wrong before? I swear I haven't seen him ever admit to being wrong at all.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Yeah, but does that ability really important in a fight where that jutsu won't be used anyway?


Either way it has special properties so it's special right hussain?



> The real Kid was already exhausted from fighting for a day, and training for another day non-stop. He then divided his chakra by 4, and yet it was still durable enough to not get a scratch!


Yeah naruto came in not fresh he's done it before(against kakuzu) but he can handle it cause he a savage. The quality of his chakra may not have even been effected by exhaustion. Not being able to keep it up longer=/=substantial lowering in defense. 





> Yeah, but Sasuke does not have powerful Taijutsu as Gai, neither does he know about the Gedu-dama weakness that Minato figured it out. In addition, even if he knows, he still can't benefit of it as his S/T jutsu is only short-mid range. However, the Gedu-Dama will work for 70m which is long range.


Not just taijutsu hussain ninjutsu too. Again remember when juubito got scorched by KCM FRS+EMS amaterasu combo? Sasuke has a shunshin capable of catching up with a in flight madara who got a head start and reactions high enough to track juubito's flight speed(which BSM found fast) before he got his rinnegan+yin power boost. He will have little problem getting past juubito's truth seekers unless he wraps them around himself but he will be in pieces by then.



> I also think you disregard Obito's regeneration abilities. He was not put down even when they cut him in half.


Even a tired tsunade can survive bisection at the waist . Now if he came back from his head getting cut in two and after following bisections then sasuke would be screwed here.




> Then why did not he use that to Madara's face?


Plot.


> Also, It's not like Obito did not have the whole thing. He only summoned the Tree out of his body, but that does not mean he did not have it as he was still fully controlling it. Just like how Naruto in the last summoned Kurama out of him, and while Kurama was fighting the Golem, Naruto was fighting Torun...etc However, he is still part of Naruto. I hope I said that clearly...


I know what you meant but even with the tree in him he will still be able to be cut up just like madara was. 



> Sure. But this Sasuke is IC. If he thinks like that he would have done to Madara.


It's IC for sasuke to do even self harm to win . Pretty sure he wouldn't mind chopping someone to shreds.
Also madara warped away before sasuke could do anything else.



> Again, Minato stated that to hurt him you can either use SM, or Taijutsu. Sasuke has neither of those.
> (Well, he has taijutsu, but not even close to strong enough )


Yet juubito the guy sasuke is fighting here was effected by FRS+amaterasu from KCM naruto and EMS sasuke.

Also madara was pierced by sasuke's kusanagi rather easily. Shall we add kenjutsu to that "what works" list .


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

There we go. 


> =VolatileSoul;52807082]That's because you're Hussain. Allow me to lift those tinted lens by comparing it to your beloved child.


Even though there is no comparison, but whatever. 


> His PS could stalemate a standard Bijuudama from Naruto's RSM Naruto's Kurama avatar with a Chidori, meaning it has at least as much power as that Bijuudama.
> 
> It took the same amount of damage as Naruto's RSM boosted Kurama avatar in said clash, meaning it has equivalent durability as well.


That would have been true, if the Kid was not holding back because he did not want to kill him. 



> With a generic punch, not even a weapon or jutsu, it could send it flying and crashing. Given the Kurama avatars durability, don't see how that's a slight against it.


Gravity has a role in it. Also, he used that to prepare SM chakra. 


> Not to mention it was apparently going to vaporize Naruto without the extra energy, according to Kurama.


That was about Indra's arrow if I know what you referring to... 



> Don't need SM to hurt a Jin, just Senjutsu, and Sasuke's Rikudo power up functions the exact same. (Boosts his stats, lets him sense Natural Energy, turns Chidori black, allows him to hurt a Jin, touch Godudama, allows him to use Rikudo CT, which requires Rikudo Senjutsu etc etc etc...)


Senjutsu is SM. 
touching the Gedu-Dama is nothing special Tobirama, Minato, and Gai did that. 
Also, black lightning does not prove anything. Both A and Daraui have it. 

I don't know from where you came up with CT needing Senjutsu chakra. 
it only needs the 2 seals. 


> His own chakra being drained is moot when he had Kurama, Rikudo, and 8 other Bijuu constantly recharging him.



Except that canon. Naruto did not even use any of the other 8 Bijuus against Sasuke. 


> [=blackguyinpinksuit;52807156]Either way it has special properties so it's special right hussain?


Well, I suppose so. Still useless here though. 


> Yeah naruto came in not fresh he's done it before(against kakuzu) but he can handle it cause he a savage. The quality of his chakra may not have even been effected by exhaustion. Not being able to keep it up longer=/=substantial lowering in defense.


If he had more chakra he would have lasted longer, and be able to use more jutsu and stronger (Even though he was holding back) 




> Not just taijutsu hussain ninjutsu too. Again remember when juubito got scorched by KCM FRS+EMS amaterasu combo? Sasuke has a shunshin capable of catching up with a in flight madara who got a head start and reactions high enough to track juubito's flight speed(which BSM found fast) before he got his rinnegan+yin power boost. He will have little problem getting past juubito's truth seekers unless he wraps them around himself but he will be in pieces by then.


That combo did not do anything to him. And even if we assumed it did, he barely effected anyway. 
As for what he did with Madara, we don't know if he used his teleportation to get closer though. 

- the Gedu-Dama was dealt with because of Naruto BSM power and the Rassengans he prepared though. Sasuke did not do any of that with out the Kid besides him. Even when they attacked Obito, he only lost because the Kid Tnj'd him and the entire army effort. 



> Even a tired tsunade can survive bisection at the waist . Now if he came back from his head getting cut in two and after following bisections then sasuke would be screwed here.


Yes, but Obito won't take the time Tsunade needed to do so. And I think it's fairly obvious that his
regeneration ability is far superior to Tsunade. 


> Plot.


That's only an excuse though. The plot is basically the manga, and it presented Sasuke's character that way, so we shouldn't change his character here.  



> I know what you meant but even with the tree in him he will still be able to be cut up just like madara was.


Which will be useless anyway. They cut Obito in half, but he regenerated in no time, and it did not really effected him in any way, shape, or form. 


> It's IC for sasuke to do even self harm to win . Pretty sure he wouldn't mind chopping someone to shreds. Also madara warped away before sasuke could do anything else.


I don't see how self harm would help him here though. 
Madara at that time was not even going to fight, he saw Sasuke coming and yet did not do anything.
and if you want to take the "plot" excuse, that happened just so the Hokages can meet Hago. lol 



> Yet juubito the guy sasuke is fighting here was effected by FRS+amaterasu from KCM naruto and EMS sasuke.


Tobirama disagrees. 
(1)


> Also madara was pierced by sasuke's kusanagi rather easily. Shall we add kenjutsu to that "what works" list .


Just like how Madara got fodderstompped by Zetsu, when dying obito putted him in his place. 

anyway, I am not saying Sasuke can't win or won't win. But thinking he can win easily, or he is like several tiers above obito is just plain silly in my opinion.


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> How on earth is his CT going to defeat him? lol
> They are not even that big. lol
> 
> The Gedu-Dama will destroy them without a doubt.



His Chibaku Tensei dwarf Perfect Susanoo.......


And we know how big PS is


*"Not even that big"* Lol, okay

And the Goudama couldn't even destroy ice. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Yet they can destroy rock that's been compressed by gravity?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke's PS is actually the smallest one we know off. 

and I did not get what are you trying to prove with the last page. 

Edit: 
The Gedu-dama negates Ninjutsu. That world is not a ninjutsu.


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke's PS is actually the smallest one we know off.


They're all the same size.



> and I did not get what are you trying to prove with the last page.
> 
> Edit:
> The Gedu-dama negates Ninjutsu. That world is not a ninjutsu.



And yet you say they can destroy Chibaku Tensei. You would have a point if Sasuke's CT had black spheres as cores, but they don't. Unless the Goudama can destroy gravity you'll need to explain how Obito escapes.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

- No they aren't. 
Madara's PS is the size of full Kurama. However, Sasuke's PS is the size of half Kurama which is obviously
much smaller than the whole thing. 

- The gravity is not important here. The Gedu-Dama can easily destroy those rocks around it. Also, even half of Kurama was able to destroy the CT eventually. It did not happen in Sasuke's case because he used Genjutsu first, so they won't resist. However, this is not going to be the case with Obito.

He can simply use the Sage's sword and/or shield to protect himself. Or simply use the TBBs


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 2, 2015)

Because JJ Obito can't be gen'd first before Sasuke use CT?

Also, lol'd at the Nagato comparaison when Nagato is irrevelant since 100 chapters.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Because Obito does not have the Sharingan, Rinnegan, and a Bijuu inside of him? 
If that works, he would have used it against Naruto.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Because Obito does not have the Sharingan, Rinnegan, and a Bijuu inside of him?



The Sharingan is far too inferior, as well as the Rinnegan (which Obito can't properly use) and he doesn't have Juubi's cooperation.



> If that works, he would have used it against Naruto.



Plot since The Last (which is canon) show Naruto being put into a Genjutsu.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Irrelevant. The Rinnegan still works, and Obito learned all the jutsu from madara about the Rinnegan, the Sage, the uchiha...etc.  



> Plot since The Last (which is canon) show Naruto being put into a Genjutsu.



Plot, since the manga (which is canon) shows the Perfect hosts can't be effected by the Genjutsu.
Needless to say it's a different type of Genjutsu anyway, just like how the uchiha bros fell for Tayuya's genjutsu.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Irrelevant. The Rinnegan still works, and Obito learned all the jutsu from madara about the Rinnegan, the Sage, the uchiha...etc.



Obito's Rinnegan is still far inferior to Sasuke's Rinnegan anyways



> Plot, since the manga (which is canon) shows the Perfect hosts can't be effected by the Genjutsu.



Lolno. The manga show that they can still be gen'd and deal with the genjutsu as long as the Bijuu isn't trapped too (See Bee).



> Needless to say it's a different type of Genjutsu anyway, just like how the uchiha bros fell for Tayuya's genjutsu.



Irrevelant.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Feb 2, 2015)

Why do people still reply to Hussain? Lol. Sasuke mid diffs Obito at the very worst.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

You can get your salty ass out of here then, I did not ask for your irrelevant opinion, and neither did they. 
So make us all a favour and do not put your nose in something that is none of your business. You're irrelevant, and certainly not welcomed. 
(in my debate at least).



> [=Hachibi;52807934]Obito's Rinnegan is still far inferior to Sasuke's Rinnegan anyways


Irrelevant. Sasuke's Rinnegan is inferior to Madara's 3rd eye, and yet still worked. 


> Lolno. The manga show that they can still be gen'd and deal with the genjutsu as long as the Bijuu isn't trapped too (See Bee).


Good, so he can deal with it, and as such Genjutsu is pointless. 



> Irrevelant.



Yes, your statement is irrelevant because we know different type of jutsus have different ways of dealing with them. Naruto
did not fall for an eye genjutsu.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> *They're all the same size.*
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you say they can destroy Chibaku Tensei. You would have a point if Sasuke's CT had black spheres as cores, but they don't. Unless the Goudama can destroy gravity you'll need to explain how Obito escapes.



I dunno about this one. I know its inconsistent. Madara's Seemed Quite Larger incomparison to his meteors that he dropped. Those meteors also looked bigger than the chibaku tenseis and Madara PS seemed to be taller.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 2, 2015)

I think it was pretty obvious that Sasuke got stronger then Juubito when he started getting compared to the Sage.

He should win low-mid difficulty.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 2, 2015)

Why are you guys still arguing with Hussain?  Put him on your ignore list and be done with it. Guy isn't worth the time.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 2, 2015)

sasuke walks over his very dead corpse. 
1 eye juudara>>jubito and 1 eye juudara couldnt keep up with sasuke 
also note limbo is more hax than kamui and juubito cant even use kamui.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 2, 2015)

This thread again? Sasuke low diffs at worst. PS is not needed when he has teleportation and DC to end Obito in an instant.



Altair21 said:


> Why are you guys still arguing with Hussain?  Put him on your ignore list and be done with it. Guy isn't worth the time.



this.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 2, 2015)

sasuke trolls its not funny. the gap in power is way too massive.


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> - No they aren't.
> Madara's PS is the size of full Kurama. However, Sasuke's PS is the size of half Kurama which is obviously
> much smaller than the whole thing.


 Kishi isn't even consistent with Kurama's size, or that of the other bijuu for that matter.
Unless you're saying legged Susano'o:

Is the same size as Perfect Susano'o:

Then the only logical conclusion one can come to is:
1) Kishi is inconsistent
2) Kurama Avatar expanded in size post Rikudou Power-up
3) 1&2

Seeing how Kishi continued to not give a darn near the manga's end I'm going with 1.


> - The gravity is not important here. The Gedu-Dama can easily destroy those rocks around it.


How do they destroy rock when they struggled to destroy ice?


> Also, even half of Kurama was able to destroy the CT eventually.


Eight-Tails Kurama


> It did not happen in Sasuke's case because he used Genjutsu first, so they won't resist. However, this is not going to be the case with Obito.


Why not? Did Obito not defeated by Naruto's tnj genjutsu? 




> Or can simply use the Sage's sword and/or shield to protect himself. Or simply use the TBBs


It's hard to defend yourself when you're the center of gravity.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Why are you guys still arguing with Hussain?  Put him on your ignore list and be done with it. Guy isn't worth the time.



The guy kinda grew on me honestly. Plus it's fun seeing him go up against everyone else.



Hussain said:


> There we go.
> 
> Even though there is no comparison, but whatever.



Constantly compared the entire manga, but whatevs.



> That would have been true, if the Kid was not holding back because he did not want to kill him.



Which is precisely why I avoided using overarching statements like Sasuke's PS=Naruto's avatar. I specifically said their durability was the same, which is irrelevant to offense, and that PS' destructive capacity was at least on par with the Bijuudama it clashed with.



> Gravity has a role in it. Also, he used that to prepare SM chakra.



Gravity has a role in everything, and Naruto using that to gather Natural Energy is irrelevant to Sasuke smacking it around.



> That was about Indra's arrow if I know what you referring to...



Exactly the point.



> Senjutsu is SM.
> touching the Gedu-Dama is nothing special Tobirama, Minato, and Gai did that.
> Also, black lightning does not prove anything. Both A and Daraui have it.



Cursed seal users and Juugo all have Senjutsu, but not sage mode. Sasuke's Chidori turns black because of the cursed seal, which is Senjutsu. So did Kakashi's Raikiri. They both obviously have nothing to do with Darui.

Perhaps I should be more specific. Sasuke and his jutsu are unaffected by their negation property.



> I don't know from where you came up with CT needing Senjutsu chakra.
> it only needs the 2 seals.



The Databook. It requires both users to have Rikudo Senjutsu. It's something Sasuke obviously has, considering the original fucking sage gave him his chakra, but people don't want to admit it because you know... reasons.



> Except that canon. Naruto did not even use any of the other 8 Bijuus against Sasuke.



I didn't say it wasn't. I said it was moot. His own supply was dry before he even went Bijuumode for the first time.



Hussain said:


> Sasuke's PS is actually the smallest one we know off.
> 
> and I did not get what are you trying to prove with the last page.



It's size is irrelevant because it's still the most powerful one.



Hussain said:


> - The gravity is not important here. The Gedu-Dama can easily destroy those rocks around it. Also, even half of Kurama was able to destroy the CT eventually. It did not happen in Sasuke's case because he used Genjutsu first, so they won't resist. However, this is not going to be the case with Obito.
> 
> He can simply use the Sage's sword and/or shield to protect himself. Or simply use the TBBs



Destroying the rocks is pointless. As long as you are the center of gravity, the rocks will simply coalesce around you and more debris will gather. The only way to stop CT is to destroy the core, which means Obito would have to destroy himself.


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 2, 2015)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Why do people still reply to Hussain? Lol. Sasuke mid diffs Obito at the very worst.





Altair21 said:


> Why are you guys still arguing with Hussain?  Put him on your ignore list and be done with it. Guy isn't worth the time.




I often ask myself the same question.

The shit he says is just ridiculous.

I feel sorry for such delusional human beings...

He actually thinks people still take him seriously.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

We have a poem saying 

dogs' barks, do not harm the clouds. 

or

The caravan moves on, and the dogs bark.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> You can get your salty ass out of here then, I did not ask for your irrelevant opinion, and neither did they.
> So make us all a favour and do not put your nose in something that is none of your business. You're irrelevant, and certainly not welcomed.
> (in my debate at least). douchebag
> 
> ...



Lol, you mad kid?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

> [=Zef;52808579]Kishi isn't even consistent with Kurama's size, or that of the other bijuu for that matter.
> Unless you're saying legged Susano'o:
> 
> Is the same size as Perfect Susano'o:
> ...


It's number 1. 
but still from the size we have seen it's fave to say Madara's PS is bigger in size. Not as of that important though. 



> How do they destroy rock when they struggled to destroy ice?
> 
> Eight-Tails Kurama


- I do not see the connection honestly. Look what Obito did when he smashed them.
7

- Well, that's does not disprove my point, does it? 


> Why not? Did Obito not defeated by Naruto's tnj genjutsu?


Only Kushina in that level according to Minato. 


> It's hard to defend yourself when you're the center of gravity.
> [/]


True, but the gravity will stop eventually as we have seen with Madara/Nagato, and even Sasuke. That's would be the good time to start overwhelming the CT. Even though I really doubt that Sasuke uses it in a fight like that judging from his fight with Naruto, but who knows.  



> [=VolatileSoul;52808786]
> Constantly compared the entire manga, but whatevs.


As an inferior. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Just like how Kishi compare Naruto to Minato from the first page in the manga
7
to the last page in the manga
7

 


> Which is precisely why I avoided using overarching statements like Sasuke's PS=Naruto's avatar. I specifically said their durability was the same, which is irrelevant to offense, and that PS' destructive capacity was at least on par with the Bijuudama it clashed with.


Well, I guess fair enough.  



> Gravity has a role in everything, and Naruto using that to gather Natural Energy is irrelevant to Sasuke smacking it around.


The point is the clone was not effected even slightly. I am honestly can't remember why are we debating this debate. lol 



> Cursed seal users and Juugo all have Senjutsu, but not sage mode. Sasuke's Chidori turns black because of the cursed seal, which is Senjutsu. So did Kakashi's Raikiri. They both obviously have nothing to do with Darui.


Sasuke does not have the curse seal anymore though, he lost it long time ago. 




> Perhaps I should be more specific. Sasuke and his jutsu are unaffected by their negation property.


Neither was Tobirama, Minato, or Gai. Needless to say, here its Naruto's jutsu, so of course he won't hurt him. 


> The Databook. It requires both users to have Rikudo Senjutsu. It's something Sasuke obviously has, considering the original fucking sage gave him his chakra, but people don't want to admit it because you know... reasons.


Can you put a source? 
Because Sasuke in the Databook is NOT considered as such. 



> Village: Unaffiliated
> Rank: Unranked
> 
> ID # 012606
> ...



As you can see, no Senjutsu.  


> I didn't say it wasn't. I said it was moot. His own supply was dry before he even went Bijuumode for the first time.


I honestly forgot the point. 



> It's size is irrelevant because it's still the most powerful one.


I suppose so... 



> Destroying the rocks is pointless. As long as you are the center of gravity, the rocks will simply coalesce around you and more debris will gather. The only way to stop CT is to destroy the core, which means Obito would have to destroy himself.


The gravity will stop eventually though. 




KeyofMiracles said:


> Lol, you mad kid?



"People's words are like rocks. either you hold it on your back and break it (your back), or build a bridge to victory" 

 Giving yourself too much credits, aren't you being an arrogant to think I would care about what a nobody says?
& 

"Perish in your rage."

No hard feeling, but it's just
[IMG]http://www.niusnews.com/upload/imgs/default/14MayW/2BG/4.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Raiken (Feb 2, 2015)

Without the 9 Bijuu's Chakra, Sasuke looses.
He is the most powerful individual out there who is not a form of Juubi/9-Bijuu Jinchuuriki "Obito, Madara, Naruto, Kaguya. But he can't beat a controlled JJ. He could defeat pre-Control JJ Obito.

Thing is, can't JJ's regenerate from basically anything. if a JJ was decapitated, I think he'd still be able to regenerate.

With it, It's an intense battle, but Sasuke wins, Medium difficulty.

Oh, I'm also including Sasuke having PS in this assessment; I think you should not restrict it.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke casually trolls 
He can use senjutsu
Hence the black chidori he used against juudara
Sasuke had no difficulty against Judaara who was obviously above juubito

I don't get people confusion here 
Sasuke walks over his corpse with no difficulty


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

> He can use senjutsu



And Naruto can use the Rinnegan. 
7


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 2, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Without the 9 Bijuu's Chakra, Sasuke looses.
> He is the most powerful individual out there who is not a form of Juubi/9-Bijuu Jinchuuriki "Obito, Madara, Naruto, Kaguya. But he can't beat a controlled JJ. He could defeat pre-Control JJ Obito.







> Thing is, can't JJ's regenerate from basically anything. if a JJ was decapitated, I think he'd still be able to regenerate.



NLF. Madara almost died for Night Gai. Decapitation is GG.



> With it, It's an intense battle, but Sasuke wins, Medium difficulty.



Bitch please. If Sasuke has the Bijuu Chakra, He would destroy both Juubito and Konoha at the same time 



> Oh, I'm also including Sasuke having PS in this assessment; I think you should not restrict it.



If Sasuke as PS, he cut Juubito in half without effort.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> And Naruto can use the Rinnegan.
> 7



You totally missed the point.


----------



## SSMG (Feb 2, 2015)

Juubito gets killed six times to sunday. He gets blitzed and bisected like juubidara did then sealed in a ct.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> You totally missed the point.



No, you totally missed the point. Which was painfully obvious btw.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 2, 2015)

Wasn't Sasuke slapping around a Juudara who had absorbed the Shinju? You know a stronger incarnation than the one stated to be be superior to Juubito by Minato....

I don't see how Sauce loses this.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> As an inferior.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The main character says they're equals. Surely you're not insinuating Naruto is wrong, and Sasuke is right.



> Just like how Kishi compare Naruto to Minato from the first page in the manga
> 7
> to the last page in the manga
> 7



Minato was compared as a benchmark for Naruto. Sasuke on the other hand was a parallel and a foil.



> The point is the clone was not effected even slightly. I am honestly can't remember why are we debating this debate. lol



I wouldn't call getting send crashing, being unaffected.



> Sasuke does not have the curse seal anymore though, he lost it long time ago.



It's okay. He got chakra from the original Sage. And all the evidence points to it. Whatever he has though, nets him the same benefit, whether it's senjutsu or not. I prefer to just call it the Six Paths power like the manga does.



> Neither was Tobirama, Minato, or Gai. Needless to say, here its
> Naruto's jutsu, so of course he won't hurt him.



No they weren't. Tobirama's clone touched it. Gai's leg disintegrated... and Minato lost his arms.



> Can you put a source?
> Because Sasuke in the Databook is NOT considered as such.
> 
> 
> As you can see, no Senjutsu.



It also neglects to list him as a user of PS. Same omission is common too, which means not having it listed means jack





			
				this specifically said:
			
		

> *It's a sealing jutsu that can be used by individuals who awaken Six Paths Senjutsu.*







> I honestly forgot the point.



Then we can drop it then.



> I suppose so...



We agree on something?



> The gravity will stop eventually though.



I wasn't aware CT had a time limit. It didn't even stop when Sasuke was bone dry of chakra, unconscious and bleeding out. Also, the moon has been hanging for 1000 years or so.

Of course, Sasuke is in character here. So, it's not like he'll be using it. Not like he needs to anyway.


----------



## SSMG (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No, you totally missed the point. Which was painfully obvious btw.



The point of the link you posted was that naruto has the body of the sage and sasuke had his eyes.. And madara has both of these in just himself.. But surely you knew that right?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

SSMG said:


> The point of the link you posted was that naruto has the body of the sage and sasuke had his eyes.. And madara has both of these in just himself.. But surely you knew that right?



Yes indeed. 
you get the point.


----------



## SSMG (Feb 2, 2015)

I must be missing something..You used that link to say naruto can use Rinnegan.. Unless you were being sarcastic and it went over my head.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes, I was being sarcastic obviously.


----------



## SSMG (Feb 2, 2015)

Touche...yeah I did not see the emoticon of the lol in ur post.. Don't mind me then.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain doesn't care about what I post, yet Hussain has replied to both of my posts, with a tad of butthurt in each of them. Lol, what a kid.



> Without the 9 Bijuu's Chakra, Sasuke looses.
> He is the most powerful individual out there who is not a form of Juubi/9-Bijuu Jinchuuriki "Obito, Madara, Naruto, Kaguya. But he can't beat a controlled JJ. He could defeat pre-Control JJ Obito.
> 
> Thing is, can't JJ's regenerate from basically anything. if a JJ was decapitated, I think he'd still be able to regenerate.
> ...



And then we have this guy.

If a JJ could regenerate from anything, Madara wouldn't have yelled "You almost killed me!" after Night Guy hit him. Got proof that a JJ can survive decapitation? Sasuke would pretty much clown Obito. Amenotejikara let him tag Naruto, who is >>Obito in speed, and it let him tag Madara who is >> Obito in speed. Obito gets blitzed and obliterated.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh know dont you know juubijins can survive anything hell they can augh off narutos bijudama rasenshuriken they must be sealed  honestly though sasuke uses his rinnegan and cuts juubitos head off he can blitz juubidara he can blitz juubito easier not to mention his chidori..


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It's number 1.
> but still from the size we have seen it's fave to say Madara's PS is bigger in size. Not as of that important though.
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the things you say make no sense...

Also, the last part of your post is ironic because the only ass in this thread...

Is you.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> - No they aren't.
> Madara's PS is the size of full Kurama. However, Sasuke's PS is the size of half Kurama which is obviously
> much smaller than the whole thing.


Wrong. Yin Kurama was being empowered by Six Path chakra there, so his overall size grew to tremendous amounts.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wrong. Yin Kurama was being empowered by Six Path chakra there, so his overall size grew to tremendous amounts.


There is no proof of that what so ever.
If anything, Naruto's RSM BM looked it's normal size. And Sasuke's PS looked Bijuu sized against Madara and Kaguya, not 100% Kurama sized.

Oh and JJ Obito defeats Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke w/o 9-Bijuu Chakra with High Difficulty. :^)
Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke w/ 9-Bijuu Chakra defeats JJ Obito with Medium Difficulty.


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

^So you're saying Sasuke's PS is the same size as his legged version? 

Sasuke with Bijuu chakra stomps JJ Obito, and JJ Madara. 

Naruto with the world's natural energy does the same. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm serious


----------



## Raiken (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^So you're saying Sasuke's PS is the same size as his legged version?


It's slightly bigger because having the armour layer which starts at V4 over the top of it makes it taller and larger.
Sasuke's V3 Legged Susanoo he used against JJ Obito was slightly smaller than Naruto's BM.
Sasuke's V5 Susano'o he first used against Madara is slightly bigger than Naruto's BM.
If he had used his  V5 Susano'o against JJ Obito, it would have been the same size.

Both Naruto's BM and Rinnegan Sasuke's PS are the same size.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 2, 2015)

Obito gets sliced and diced on up sooner or later, Amenotejikara(damn that's a stupid name) is 2edgy4obito and he'll bbe overwhelmed


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke rather easily. Amenotejikara GG. PS GG. Rinnegan Genjutsu GG. There's really nothing Juubito can do. His gudodama aren't harming Sasuke considering Sasuke has rikudo power and was able to touch Naruto's. Bijuudama tree is easily cut down by Sasuke's rikudo enhanced PS. Juubito's speed is irrelevant considering Sasuke was capable of tracking and reacting to him long before he even got his rikudo power-up.



This. Nuff fuckin said .


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^*So you're saying Sasuke's PS is the same size as his legged version*?
> 
> Sasuke with Bijuu chakra stomps JJ Obito, and JJ Madara.
> 
> ...



Leave it to Cryorex to spout nonsense repeatedly. 



But yea it's only as big as his legged susanoo.  Anybody with common sense can see that Naruto's Kurama avatar got significantly bigger, which is easily noticeable here.



It wouldn't even make sense for Sasuke's PS to be smaller than Madara's considering susanoo is a jutsu based on chakra and Sasuke has far more and far stronger chakra than Madara.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> There is no proof of that what so ever.
> If anything, Naruto's RSM BM looked it's normal size. And Sasuke's PS looked Bijuu sized against Madara and Kaguya, not 100% Kurama sized.
> 
> Oh and JJ Obito defeats Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke w/o 9-Bijuu Chakra with High Difficulty. :^)
> Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke w/ 9-Bijuu Chakra defeats JJ Obito with Medium Difficulty.


RSM BM is clearly far larger than its normal size. Perfect Susano'o is gigantic, and is consistently the same size. The very fact Naruto's BM after getting Hagoromo's chakra could match its size means that Naruto's BM got larger, NOT Sasuke's PS got smaller. 

Why wouldn't Six Paths Chakra affect size of a Biju, btw Cryorex?



Cryorex said:


> It's slightly bigger because having the armour layer which starts at V4 over the top of it makes it taller and larger.
> Sasuke's V3 Legged Susanoo he used against JJ Obito was slightly smaller than Naruto's BM.
> Sasuke's V5 Susano'o he first used against Madara is slightly bigger than Naruto's BM.
> If he had used his  V5 Susano'o against JJ Obito, it would have been the same size.
> ...




First off, Naruto's chakra had made Sasuke's V3 Legged Susano'o bigger. Without Naruto's chakra it was much smaller. Same with its armor. Perfect Susano'o is a tremendous size, and always has been.

Naruto got an enhancement. WHY wouldn't his BM mode reflect that?! Are you honestly NOT using your brain to claim a fallacy again?


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2015)

By power-scaling, Sasuke should beat him up pretty badly, but I'm not sure how he'd finish him. Base Naruto was beating up one-eyed Juubi jinchuuriki Madara and he didn't attribute it to being puffed after fighting Gai; that incarnation of Madara is still stated to be marginally superior to Juubi jinchuuriki Obito. Even after Madara absorbed the Shinju tree, Sasuke was still chopping him up pretty bad, and that was before they had full grasp of their abilities. But even decapitating Obito like someone mentioned earlier won't kill a Juubi jinchuuriki, and I don't know how Sasuke would seal him. He could be able to do it with _Chibaku Tensei_, though Obito might fight his way out; that or, maybe if Sasuke hit him hard enough with _Susanoo_, it'd knock the bijuus out of him, though that might only be possible due to a wavering resolve. Either way, Sasuke's a lot stronger.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh man you guys are idiots, if you really want me to.
I will put together a comparison of all different angles and comparisons of 50% BM and BSM Naruto using the Kurama Avatar compared to RSM Naruto's usage of the avatar; including character size - chakra avatar ratio.
Which will PROOVE!!!! They are near enough the same size.

RSM BM is more powerful sure, but not larger.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Oh man you guys are idiots, if you really want me to.
> I will put together a comparison of all different angles and comparisons of 50% BM and BSM Naruto using the Kurama Avatar compared to RSM Naruto's usage of the avatar; including character size - chakra avatar ratio.
> Which will PROOVE!!!! They are near enough the same size.
> 
> RSM BM is more powerful sure, but not larger.


If it's the same size as a Perfect Susano'o, it HAS gotten larger. You have a lot of cognitive dissonance here.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If it's the same size as a Perfect Susano'o, it HAS gotten larger. You have a lot of cognitive dissonance here.


Sasuke's PS is not the same size as Madara's "FACT"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Sasuke's PS is not the same size as Madara's "FACT"


Except it is. All Perfect Susano'o are the same size. There's no reason why they shouldn't be.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 2, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Sasuke's PS is not the same size as Madara's "FACT"



Maybe it's a fact in your own twisted fan-fiction land, but it certainly isn't a fact in the manga. You can spout all the nonsense you want. That won't change.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 2, 2015)

Empathy said:


> By power-scaling, Sasuke should beat him up pretty badly, but I'm not sure how he'd finish him. Base Naruto was beating up one-eyed Juubi jinchuuriki Madara and he didn't attribute it to being puffed after fighting Gai; that incarnation of Madara is still stated to be marginally superior to Juubi jinchuuriki Obito. Even after Madara absorbed the Shinju tree, Sasuke was still chopping him up pretty bad, and that was before they had full grasp of their abilities. But even decapitating Obito like someone mentioned earlier won't kill a Juubi jinchuuriki, and I don't know how Sasuke would seal him. He could be able to do it with _Chibaku Tensei_, though Obito might fight his way out; that or, maybe if Sasuke hit him hard enough with _Susanoo_, it'd knock the bijuus out of him, though that might only be possible due to a wavering resolve. Either way, Sasuke's a lot stronger.



What if rather than just using a Black Chidori Eiso, he uses a Kagutsuchi Blade?

Assuming, of course, that his Enton would be powered by his new Six Paths power, and so it can't be erased by Gudoudamas. Even Kaguya didn't want to get hit by Kagutsuchi spears. I imagine being on fire wholesale, and probably in pieces while on fire, would be enough to put him down for good.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 3, 2015)

sasuke would beat juubito with the same difficulty jiriaya would have in beating moegi


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Maybe it's a fact in your own twisted fan-fiction land, but it certainly isn't a fact in the manga. You can spout all the nonsense you want. That won't change.


That's the reply of someone who can't prove that their opposition is wrong, "oh maybe in your fan-fic land", get a grip.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except it is. All Perfect Susano'o are the same size. There's no reason why they shouldn't be.


Here is proof that other than some ever so slight inconsistencies due to drawing and art style.
That both Naruto's Bijuu Mode when using:
Kyuubi Chakra / Sennin Kyuubi Chakra Mode.
And:
Rikudou Sennin Chakra Mode.
Are pretty much the same size! 

The red lines show the very similar difference between Naruto's height, and the size of Kurama's Eye.
In addition they show the similar distance between Naurto and Kurama's eye which Kurama's brow area in the middle.

Yet my entire opposition acts as though RSCM Naruto's BM and Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke's PS which is the same size; are massively bigger than Naruto's old BM.
Which, as I have proven, is not the case at all.

*Naruto's BM/BSM Avatar = Naruto's RSM Avatar and Rinnegan Sasuke's PS in size.*

And it has also been proven in the past, that Madara's PS is a fair amount bigger than Naruto's BM, roughly 3-4x "I think?".
And it was shown with multiple comparisons that 100% Kurama is around the same size as Madara's PS.
Or do you want me to give you more proof?
Actually, I think I still have some form past debates, although not as thorough as the image above.

While with Madara, who is taller than Naruto.
He is only around the size of 100% Kyuubi's and Perfect Susano's Iris while with Naruto, 50% Kurama's whole eye is around 2/3 Naruto's height.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 3, 2015)

^^ oh wow  
dont even want to get into an arguement with someone drawing red lines on scans. 

not that any of it is relevant. 
whats relevant is shinju tree boosted 1 eye juudara>>>>>juubito. 

So why this thread is still not locked is beyond me


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> ^^ oh wow
> dont even want to get into an arguement with someone drawing red lines on scans.
> 
> not that any of it is relevant.
> ...


In the face if irrefutable evidence, still moan, guess that's just how you are; don't want to admit when you have been proven wrong.
Then distract from the point you have been proven wrong with how apparently Juudara >>>>> Juubito or some shit. 
At least what I was saying has evidence and not just spouting nonsense.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

This clown is still at it? Sad.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Proved you all wrong, and you just mock me in reaction.

Silly little children.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

The fact you think you've proven anything just makes this all the more amusing.  Keep going. I'm thoroughly enjoying this.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> The fact you think you've proven anything just makes this all the more amusing.  Keep going. I'm thoroughly enjoying this.


I know you're just trolling me so whatever.
Please either grow up, or come up with evidence to counter my claims, oh wait, there is none.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> I know you're just trolling me so whatever.
> Please either grow up, or come up with evidence to counter my claims, oh wait, there is none.



There's nothing to counter because you haven't presented any definitive proof whatsoever.  Now go on and continue whining.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> There's nothing to counter because you haven't presented any definitive proof whatsoever.  Now go on and continue whining.


Then please explain why what I posted is not proof of *similar size* between the two BM Avatar's.
Or are you going to continue acting like a child, I imagine you will.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Then please explain why what I posted is not proof of *similar size* between the two BM Avatar's.
> Or are you going to continue acting like a child, I imagine you will.



Unless you have a scan showing Madara and Sasuke's PS lined up next to each other with the latters being significantly smaller, a statement from Kishi saying Sasuke's PS is smaller, a statement from Sasuke himself that it's smaller then you have no definitive proof. NOTHING states or implies one PS is smaller or bigger than another. NOTHING. 

Now are you going to keep whining or are you going to give it a rest? Probably the former.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Unless you have a scan showing Madara and Sasuke's PS lined up next to each other, a statement from Kishi saying Sasuke's PS is smaller, a statement from Sasuke himself that it's smaller then you have no definitive proof. NOTHING states or implies one PS is smaller or bigger than another. NOTHING.
> 
> Now are you going to keep whining or are you going to give it a rest? Probably the former.


Except there is also no proof to suggest they cannot be different sizes.
So based on lack of verbal and direct comparative evidence. You just have to rely on art comparisons for size scaling.
And based on that, my proof is the only proof out there, and it CLEARLY indicates, a similar size between the two Bijuu Modes.
Yet you claimed that RSM Naruto's BM was far bigger, just so it could support your notion that Sasuke's PS = Madara's PS in size.
And considering that all other levels of Susano'o: V1, V2, V3 and V4. Have all been seen in varying sizes. What makes you think it's not the same for V5, and that there is some mystical rule that all V5 Susano'o have to be the same size?

I mean, did you even look at all the comparisons in that image, it's REALLY REALLY obvious, that they are roughly a similar size.

It seems like you're ignoring all my evidence because 1: you don't like me and 2: it goes against what you already believe.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Except there is also no proof to suggest they cannot be different sizes.
> So based on lack of verbal and direct comparative evidence. You just have to rely on art comparisons for size scaling.
> And based on that, my proof is the only proof out there, and it CLEARLY indicates, a similar size between the two Bijuu Modes.
> Yet you claimed that RSM Naruto's BM was far bigger, just so it could support your notion that Sasuke's PS = Madara's PS in size.
> ...



So you don't have any of the things I asked for? I didn't think so and I figured it'd just be more whining. Oh well. Ignore list it is.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So you don't have any of the things I asked for? I didn't think so and I figured it'd just be more whining. Oh well. Ignore list it is.


Altiar21:

1: Proved wrong.
2: Completely ignored all evidence.
3: Retreated to ignore list.

Don't worry, I won't ignore you. I'm not afraid of being proven wrong.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn he's still replying? He must really like me. 

Anyway, back on topic. My original stance on the thread topic. 



Altair21 said:


> Sasuke rather easily. Amenotejikara GG. PS GG. Rinnegan Genjutsu GG. There's really nothing Juubito can do. His gudodama aren't harming Sasuke considering Sasuke has rikudo power and was able to touch Naruto's. Bijuudama tree is easily cut down by Sasuke's rikudo enhanced PS. Juubito's speed is irrelevant considering Sasuke was capable of tracking and reacting to him long before he even got his rikudo power-up.


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

Empathy said:


> By power-scaling, Sasuke should beat him up pretty badly, but I'm not sure how he'd finish him. Base Naruto was beating up one-eyed Juubi jinchuuriki Madara and he didn't attribute it to being puffed after fighting Gai; that incarnation of Madara is still stated to be marginally superior to Juubi jinchuuriki Obito. Even after Madara absorbed the Shinju tree, Sasuke was still chopping him up pretty bad, and that was before they had full grasp of their abilities. But even decapitating Obito like someone mentioned earlier won't kill a Juubi jinchuuriki, and I don't know how Sasuke would seal him. He could be able to do it with _Chibaku Tensei_, though Obito might fight his way out; that or, maybe if Sasuke hit him hard enough with _Susanoo_, it'd knock the bijuus out of him, though that might only be possible due to a wavering resolve. Either way, Sasuke's a lot stronger.


Madara didn't die because he absorbed the God Tree, and became immortal. 



Juubito gets decapitated, and dies.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wasn't Juubito hurt by a rasengan? Pretty sure he isn't surviving decapitation, especially since Sasuke has the means to harm him via six path chakra. Only reason Madara survived was because he absorbed the Shinju, which in his own words, effectively made him immortal.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Obito regenerated his arm being severed and torso half chopped in half.

Also, he regenerated  from the Senpou Rasengan straight away.


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Altiar21:
> 
> 1: Proved wrong.
> 2: Completely ignored all evidence.
> ...



Why go under the assumption that they are of different sizes though? What makes people reach this conclusion? You're essentially going out of your way to say they are different when the only thing supporting your stance are Kishi's drawings; which have proven time, and time again to be inconsistent. So inconsistent that you believe Sasuke's PS is no bigger then his legged version.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Also, he regenerated  from the Senpou Rasengan straight away.



If by straight away you mean that it needed 5-6pages to regen then yes it is the case.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Why go under the assumption that they are of different sizes though? What makes people reach this conclusion? You're essentially going out of your way to say they are different when the only thing supporting your stance are Kishi's drawings; which have proven time, and time again to be inconsistent. So inconsistent that you believe Sasuke's PS is no bigger then his legged version.


It is bigger, but only because of the fact it's V5.
For example, I believe Sasuke's V3 VS Juubito = Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke's V3 in size.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Why go under the assumption that they are of different sizes though? What makes people reach this conclusion? You're essentially going out of your way to say they are different when the only thing supporting your stance are Kishi's drawings; which have proven time, and time again to be inconsistent. So inconsistent that you believe Sasuke's PS is no bigger then his legged version.



Come on Zef. You should know why. It's all too obvious.


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Obito regenerated his arm being severed and torso half chopped in half.
> 
> Also, he regenerated  from the Senpou Rasengan straight away.



Wow.  An attack meant to draw out the Bijuu through some deus ex machina didn't kill Obito, what a surprise.

Only reason Obito didn't die is because Naruto's Bijuu chakra reacted to the his.Just like this:



But Sasuke lacks Bijuu chakra in this scenerio so that doesn't happen.

He decapitates Obito who dies. /thread


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> That's the reply of someone who can't prove that their opposition is wrong, "oh maybe in your fan-fic land", get a grip.
> 
> Here is proof that other than some ever so slight inconsistencies due to drawing and art style.
> That both Naruto's Bijuu Mode when using:
> ...


You're only showing inconsitencies. Here's the thing: if Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o WAS smaller than Madara's? Madara would have commented on it and gloated to Sasuke given his personality. Black Zetsu would have noted it. Hashirama would have noted it. Instead, there are absolutely no size dependencies given by the characters to the Perfect Susano'o's. Thus, all Perfect Susano'o's are the same size. And thus, Rikudo powered Yin Kurama Avatar is a lot larger due to having Rikudo Sage Mode enhancing him. After all, if Hashirama's Sage Mode could make something like Shinsusenju, why is it out of the question for Rikudo Sage Mode to make a Biju far larger than normal?



Cryorex said:


> It is bigger, but only because of the fact it's V5.
> For example, I believe Sasuke's V3 VS Juubito = Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke's V3 in size.


And that V3 was enhanced by Naruto' don't you remember? And no, you're making something 'Sasuke's PS is smaller than Madara's' when no character even alluded to it. Perfect Susano'o is always a massive jutsu, and if Sasuke's was smaller Madara, Hashirama, or Black Zetsu would have MENTIONED it. Instead we get nothing like that.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Obito regenerated his arm being severed and torso half chopped in half. Also, he regenerated from the Senpou Rasengan straight away.



Like Zef said, this is hardly relevant at all, especialy when Madara with the Shinju, far stronger than Juubito, was slashed in half by Sasuke and was unable to join the two halves of his body, and lost his lower.

That said, Sasuke can just do; Amaterasu ---> Amenotejikara ---> Kagutsuchi and he's definitely not regenerating from that.

As in right after an Ame, Sasuke touches Obito with a blazing Amaterasu hand and does a Kagutsuchi right on top of him:



He would be

1 - In multiple pieces,

2 - On fire.

And it's not like Sasuke hasn't done similar things in the past:



And this combo is a definite, 100% speedblitz, given Sasuke speedblitzed Madara and Naruto twice with Ame.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 3, 2015)

If Juubito is mortal like Pre-Shinju Juudara then Sasuke wins with little difficulty. Juudara claimed that Guy almost killed him despite even then having crazy regenerative abilities.

If Juubito is immortal and can only be sealed or depowered via stealing his bijuus then unless Sasuke can do what Obito partially accomplished- by stealing some bijuu chakra from Madara- he eventually loses.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> If Juubito is mortal like Pre-Shinju Juudara then Sasuke wins with little difficulty. Juudara claimed that Guy almost killed him despite even then having crazy regenerative abilities.
> 
> If Juubito is immortal and can only be sealed or depowered via stealing his bijuus then unless Sasuke can do what Obito partially accomplished- by stealing some bijuu chakra from Madara- he eventually loses.



Why would Juubito would be immortal when Pre-Shinju Madara wasn't?


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> In the face if irrefutable evidence, still moan, guess that's just how you are; don't want to admit when you have been proven wrong.
> Then distract from the point you have been proven wrong with how apparently Juudara >>>>> Juubito or some shit.
> At least what I was saying has evidence and not just spouting nonsense.



juudara could use kamui. obito could not?? 
go figure. obito couldnt even use his own eye ability, yet madara could. 

hmmm i wonder what kishi is trying to tell us. Its ridiculous for any uchiha to be compared to madara. he is far stronger than any and all of them. 

what you are saying has delusion. do show 1 poster that agrees with you. your the crazy person calling everyone else crazy.  

Juudara casually reacts to Sm minato and trolls him. Juubito hit more than once by a hirashin after clearly knowing he was tagged. 

Sm naruto anyone? or tobirama clone? 

Both of which are slower than minato by a good margin.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex, show one panel of a character saying Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o is smaller, and then you have an argument.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 3, 2015)

dont ask him to do the impossible
lol you are mean 

inconsistent sizes so far: nibii, gamabunta, V4 susanoo from itachi, PS, kyuubi bijuu avatar, Ei(first time seen he looks nearly twice as tall as C) 

I dont even get how PS came up. i was wondering when sasuke used that against 1 eye juudara who was already juubito superior. from panels, sakura reaction and the very simple fact that he is madara

considering in base form madara>>>obito clearly if they both get the same boost that gap would still be there.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 3, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Why would Juubito would be immortal when Pre-Shinju Madara wasn't?



Wellll, Jubito MIGHT have been immortal till he summoned Shinju and it was no longer in his body.

But then again Juubito summoned Juubi first which evolved into Shinju. Weird though as how Juubito could do that while remaining a Jin? Guess it was a portion of what he got and not all.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 3, 2015)

no one is truly immortal think kishi already said that
juubito looses his head. in the first few seconds.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

That's something that's never made sense.
Obito had the Shinju in him.But he didn't have the additional Tomoe's on his design like Madara did after absorbing the Shinju.

I think the difference is, the Shinju Obito created using the Juubi had not flowered. The Shinju Madara absorbed had flowered "Rinne Sharingan on top".

So essentially, when he did that, he gained the potential to awaken the Rinne Sharingan if he also had the Rinnegan.

Thing is, it's clear that JJ's age "Hagoromo". Madara after he absorbed the Shinju said that he is now immortal, like Kaguya, perhaps in that he would live forever.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 3, 2015)

I doubt Kishimoto himself knows what the fuck is up with Juubito and the Shinju tree.

I would guess the answer has to do with Sage Chakra and Transmigrant bullshit or something.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 3, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> That's something that's never made sense.
> Obito had the Shinju in him.But he didn't have the additional Tomoe's on his design like Madara did after absorbing the Shinju.
> 
> I think the difference is, the Shinju Obito created using the Juubi had not flowered. The Shinju Madara absorbed had flowered "Rinne Sharingan on top".
> ...



Maybe Madara even without Shinju was stronger due to having both Indra's chakra and Hashi's SM...both of which Obito lacked?

Those things and a full 50% Kurama may have caused his RSM to be so much better than Obito's.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Madara even without Shinju was stronger due to having both Indra's chakra and Hashi's SM...both of which Obito lacked?
> 
> Those things and a full 50% Kurama may have caused his RSM to be so much better than Obito's.



Yeah there is that, that was something obito lacked, the ability to use SM. Madara also lacked it, but he proved he could control it after he stole Hashirama's.
I don't think having more Kyuubi Chakra made a difference into why the mode looked different.

"Uncontrolled" Imperfect JJ RSM Obito. "Controlled" Imperfect JJ RSM Obito. Perfect JJ RSM Madara.

I think the difference was the Senjutsu on Madara's part in why his Mode looked so different.
The power difference was likely to do with that and the fact he had more Kyuubi Chakra. But probably more to do with the Senjutsu.
Since Naruto only possessed 1 Full Bijuu and 8 Fragments, and his RSM in regards to power of Chakra is around comparable to JJ Madara's, Who had 9 Full Bijuu.

Thing is, if "Uncontrolled" Imperfect JJ RSM Obito > SM Hashirama.
"Controlled" Imperfect JJ RSM Obito >>> SM Hashirama
I'm just having a hard time believing:
EMS/Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke "w/ Hagaromo's Yin Chakra" >>>> SM Hashirama
That just seems absurd.

= "Equal"
=> "Almost Equal"
> "Advantage"
>> "Significant Advantage
>>> "Massive Advantage"
>>>> and above "No Threat"

The idea of SM Hashirama not being any kind of threat to EMS/Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke, just seems, silly.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hashirama is no threat to any god tier. He was weaker than first form Juubito who's far far far weaker than Shinju absorbed Juudara who Sasuke managed to easily cut in half with his Amenotejikara. The gap between god tier and top tier is enormous.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasuke tries to teleport with his Rinnegan. Juubito fences the whole battlefield in with a barrier and Quaddamas him to shit. GG.

Without Senjutsu, Sasuke can't even hope to kill a Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Sasuke tries to teleport with his Rinnegan. Juubito fences the whole battlefield in with a barrier and Quaddamas him to shit. GG.
> 
> Without Senjutsu, Sasuke can't even hope to kill a Juubi Jinchuuriki.



 Receiving 1/2 of Hagoromo's chakra isn't Senjutsu?


----------



## Euraj (Feb 3, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Receiving 1/2 of Hagoromo's chakra isn't Senjutsu?


Well, no... It's not. He gave Naruto and Sasuke Rikudou Chakra, not Senjutsu. Kakashi received the same thing from Obito. It's the unique chakra created by combining Indra and Asura's chakra, as Hagoromo himself explained. That alone is enough to damage the Juubi's jinchuuriki; explaining how both Kakashi and Sasuke could wound them despite neither having Senjutsu training.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 3, 2015)

Euraj said:


> Well, no... It's not. He gave Naruto and Sasuke Rikudou Chakra, not Senjutsu. Kakashi received the same thing from Obito. It's the unique chakra created by combining Indra and Asura's chakra, as Hagoromo himself explained. That alone is enough to damage the Juubi's jinchuuriki; explaining how both Kakashi and Sasuke could wound them despite neither having Senjutsu training.



 Ah, thanks for the explanation, seems reasonable.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 3, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Sasuke tries to teleport with his Rinnegan. Juubito fences the whole battlefield in with a barrier and Quaddamas him to shit. GG.
> 
> Without Senjutsu, Sasuke can't even hope to kill a Juubi Jinchuuriki.



He has the six paths power, which means he either has Senjutsu inherently or does not need it. If he can't do a Juubi Jin in with what he has, then it won't make a difference with Senjutsu.

What exactly stops him from cutting down the tree or simply porting to the other side of the barrier? Even EMS Sasuke was going to simply reverse Kuchiyose out.



Cryorex said:


> The idea of SM Hashirama not being any kind of threat to EMS/Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke, just seems, silly.


ck


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 3, 2015)

What the fuck is the barrier going to do to Sasuke, again? Can't he just teleport out with zero difficulty?

Not that it should come to that, since Sasuke outright blitzes him like he blitzed Madara.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would like to think SM Hashirama can beat Juubito due to his Mokuton >> Stabliized PS w/ Kurama which was capable of using multiple Bijuudama w/ Susanoo Swords in an instant and Mokuton literally countered that and managed to tear his armor.

 Juubito however, wasn't strong enough to the point where he could avoid EMS Sasuke's PS + Kurama Avatar's tails at close-range.

 But then Hashirama admitted inferiority to Juubito, so I dunno.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 4, 2015)

Euraj said:


> Well, no... It's not. He gave Naruto and Sasuke Rikudou Chakra, not Senjutsu. Kakashi received the same thing from Obito. It's the unique chakra created by combining Indra and Asura's chakra, as Hagoromo himself explained. That alone is enough to damage the Juubi's jinchuuriki; explaining how both Kakashi and Sasuke could wound them despite neither having Senjutsu training.


And neither could damage or even tried to challenge Gudodama, which can only be damaged by Senjutsu.


----------



## Kai (Feb 4, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Juubito however, wasn't strong enough to the point where he could avoid EMS Sasuke's PS + Kurama Avatar's tails at close-range.


Power wise, he is stronger than that. The weapon Obito used "permeates the user's feelings", feelings that had been growing with doubt through Obito's encounters with Naruto, so he lost that clash. There's also the fact the Alliance used all their strength to help extract the bijuus, and it was actually BSM and Senjutsu Susano'o.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm inclined to believe Quad Juubidama won't even scratch a Rikudo-infused Perfect Susanoo considering it matched Naruto's Rikudo avatar. Bijuu Mode Naruto was already capable of getting lazered by the Juubi and only losing a few tails.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 4, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> The idea of SM Hashirama not being any kind of threat to EMS/Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke, just seems, silly.



 

I have no word for that shit.



Nikushimi said:


> Sasuke tries to teleport with his Rinnegan. Juubito fences the whole battlefield in with a barrier and Quaddamas him to shit. GG.



Because Juubito has better reflex than JJ Madara. Also Quaddamas mean shit when he could just teleport out.



> Without Senjutsu, Sasuke can't even hope to kill a Juubi Jinchuuriki.



Yes, because Sasuke never hurt Juudara.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And neither could damage or even tried to challenge Gudodama, which can only be damaged by Senjutsu.



Considering Sasuke could stand on the Gudodama plateform Naruto made, he won't have a problem.


----------



## StarWanderer (Feb 4, 2015)

> Juubito however, wasn't strong enough to the point where he could avoid EMS Sasuke's PS + Kurama Avatar's tails at close-range.



He could easily react to them. He just decided to put them to sleep in that instance. He demonstrated before that he can easily react to and avoid both of them.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 4, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> I have no word for that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juubito  has better reactions than madara??? 
tell me more 

juubito got hit by tobirmaa clone!!! a clone!!!! 
he also got hit by Sm naruto, after being fully aware he was tagged

juudara trolled minato. minato is faster than both Sm naruto and tobirama. 

its utter fail to think juubito has better reactions than juudara. omg where do people come up with this shit. madara>>>>>>>>>>>>obito. clearly if they both get the same boost. that power difference will still be there

my apologies i just realized you and i agree and you were replying to someone who isnt aware of the manga he is reading.


----------



## StarWanderer (Feb 4, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> juubito  has better reactions than madara???
> tell me more
> 
> juubito got hit by tobirmaa clone!!! a clone!!!!
> ...



Tobirama has better reflexes and faster attacking speed than base Minato. And, by feats, SM Naruto has better reaction speed than base Minato. 

But i agree Juubidara is faster than Juubito.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 4, 2015)

SM Hashirama is a fly to Rikudo Sasuke.

Scrap that he's a fly to any god tier.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And neither could damage or even tried to challenge Gudodama, which can only be damaged by Senjutsu.



By the time Sasuke got RS power up Madara only got one gudoudama left which he even stopped using in favor of his Rinnegan, and Kaguya did not use any either till she summoned that huge one which Kakashi stated to be too big to teleport away(and most likely too big for any senjutsu user to damage at all).

Naruto did not damage nor destroy any gudoudamas after getting RSM either. It looks like Kishi got bored with these after the Obito fight and did not make Naruto do cool stuff with them either(just use them as sticks or walking platforms).


----------



## Raiken (Feb 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> By the time Sasuke got RS power up Madara only got one gudoudama left which he even stopped using in favor of his Rinnegan, and Kaguya did not use any either till she summoned that huge one which Kakashi stated to be too big to teleport away(and most likely too big for any senjutsu user to damage at all).
> 
> Naruto did not damage nor destroy any gudoudamas after getting RSM either. It looks like Kishi got bored with these after the Obito fight and did not make Naruto do cool stuff with them either(just use them as sticks or walking platforms).


Exactly! One of the only people that actually remembers this.

Obito's primary offensive that made him so dangerous to all the top tiers were his 9 Godoudama.
And the only real reason he lost to BSM+EMS Kyuususano'o was because he lost his resolve.

Madara tanked 8th Gate Gai's surprise attack using the first step in Evening Elephant and his Godoudama easily tanked the second first step.
He was then hit by 2nd-4th Step in a row, 3 attacks, and was hurt, but quickly recovered and had his Godoudama shield him and the rest attack Gai; at that point it would have been over.
If it was not for Minato Teleporting his Godoudama away, and Kakashi riding on Gaara's sand to be quick enough, using Kamui to create a fair sized hole in his Godoudama shell, causing Madara to loose more Godoudama, for Gai to get through.

When people say Juudara in scaling, they often think of him without his Godoudama and his performance against Naruto and Sasuke without them.
Sasuke and Naruto would have had a much harder time against Madara if he still had all his Godoudama's. All Madara was using against them was powered up Rinnegan technique's and Ninjutsu, which he didn't have a chance to fully show off, mainly in regards to the Rinnegan, because of Black Zetsu.

People look at the fight and because of how well Madara did, probably think.

JJ Madara w/ Shinju Absorbed = Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke.
If he had his Godoudama on top of his Rinnegan and other abilities.
It would have been JJ Madara w/ Shinju Aborbed >> Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke.

Clearly JJ Madara is more powerful than JJ Obito.

But I see JJ Obito VS Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke going either way, they are around equal in power; and personally, I'm in favour of JJ Obito. But I will accept and agree that Sasuke can defeat him if the fight goes in his favour.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 4, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Obito's primary offensive that made him so dangerous to all the top tiers were his 9 Godoudama.
> And the only real reason he lost to BSM+EMS Kyuususano'o was because he lost his resolve.



Irrevelant since BSM+EMS are laughably inferior to Rinnegan



> Madara tanked 8th Gate Gai's surprise attack using the first step in Evening Elephant and his Godoudama easily tanked the second first step.



Madara didn't tank it. He blocked it. Big difference.



> He was then hit by 2nd-4th Step in a row, 3 attacks, and was hurt, but quickly recovered and had his Godoudama shield him and the rest attack Gai; at that point it would have been over.
> If it was not for Minato Teleporting his Godoudama away, and Kakashi riding on Gaara's sand to be quick enough, using Kamui to create a fair sized hole in his Godoudama shell, causing Madara to loose more Godoudama, for Gai to get through.



Irrevelant since Sasuke can touch a Gudodama unlike Gai.



> When people say Juudara in scaling, they often think of him without his Godoudama and his performance against Naruto and Sasuke without them.
> Sasuke and Naruto would have had a much harder time against Madara if he still had all his Godoudama's. All Madara was using against them was powered up Rinnegan technique's and Ninjutsu, which he didn't have a chance to fully show off, mainly in regards to the Rinnegan, because of Black Zetsu.



They wouldn't have a much harder time since they both can touch the Gudodama. And the Rinnegan is more effective than the Gudodama in this case anyways.





> JJ Madara w/ Shinju Absorbed = Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke.
> If he had his Godoudama on top of his Rinnegan and other abilities.
> It would have been JJ Madara w/ Shinju Aborbed >> Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke.



Lolno. The Gudodama are non-factor to anyone with Rikudo Chakra. You forget that both him and Naruto didn't have the hang of their abilities.

Clearly JJ Madara is more powerful than JJ Obito.



> But I see JJ Obito VS Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke going either way, they are around equal in power; and personally, I'm in favour of JJ Obito. But I will accept and agree that Sasuke can defeat him if the fight goes in his favour.



The fight could only go either way when Juubito could deal damage to Naruto's Rikudo-powered Avatar

Hint: No.


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 4, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Exactly! One of the only people that actually remembers this.
> 
> Obito's primary offensive that made him so dangerous to all the top tiers were his 9 Godoudama.
> And the only real reason he lost to BSM+EMS Kyuususano'o was because he lost his resolve.
> ...



How the fuck do the gudoudama make the difference here?!


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 4, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> He could easily react to them. He just decided to put them to sleep in that instance. He demonstrated before that he can easily react to and avoid both of them.



 I meant right here. I know he could dodge both of them going at it at the same time, but yet he wasn't capable of dodging here.

and hit


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh, and also,Cryorex, don't call me "childish" if you neg me without a good reason.

That's like, one of the best way to show immaturity.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 4, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> juubito  has better reactions than madara???
> tell me more
> 
> juubito got hit by tobirmaa clone!!! a clone!!!!
> ...



Bruh, he was obviously being sarcastic.



Cryorex said:


> Exactly! One of the only people that actually remembers this.
> 
> Obito's primary offensive that made him so dangerous to all the top tiers were his 9 Godoudama.
> And the only real reason he lost to BSM+EMS Kyuususano'o was because he lost his resolve.
> ...



The Godudama were a threat because they could negate Ninjutsu. They cannot do the same to Sasuke's techniques due to Rikudo chakra.


----------



## Zef (Feb 4, 2015)

Just for clarification, Minato places JJ Madara above JJ Obito. 


And we know what happened to JJ Madara



And that was only with Amenotejikara, and footspeed....
He didn't use PS, Deva Path, or Preta Path.


Doesn't help that Madara himself put Sasuke above Obito. 


I was going to change my mind, and say Sasuke wins medium diff, but looking at these panels I'm pretty sure he negs.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 4, 2015)

like i said he wins with the same difficulty jiriaya would against moegi


----------

